# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Не проходят письма с mail.ru

## Зинка

Форумчане, помогите !

Отправляю письма со своего адреса ***@mail.ru, через их сайт.
Например, на свой рабочий мэйл.
И получаю вот такие сообщения:

Ваше сообщение не доставлено. Mail failure.
от [email protected]

К сожалению, Ваше письмо не может быть доставлено одному или нескольким получателям:
******
    SMTP error from remote mail server after initial connection:
    host ***** Service unavailable;  Client host [185.5.136.53] blocked using Trend Micro RBL+. Please see http://www.mail-abuse.com/cgi-bin/lo...=185.5.136.53; Mail from 185.5.136.53 blocked using Trend Micro Email Reputation database. Please see <http://www.mail-abuse.com/cgi-bin/lookup?185.5.136.53>

Рекомендуем Вам проверить корректность указания адресов получателей.

Проверяю адрес 185.5.136.53 через сайт http://veb.name/index.php?category=uznatdomenpoIP
Отвечает: 
f382.i.mail.ru

Было еще несколько вариантов аналогичных ответов.
С адресами
217.69.140.228
217.69.129.95
все на домене i.mail.ru

Что интересно:
возвращаются письма с аттачментом.
А без аттачмента - проходят.

Что это значит ?
Сходила по линкам - ничего не поняла.
Если этот форум - не по теме - посоветуйте, куда обратиться.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Это значит только то, что любимый многими майл.ру почему-то постоянно попадает в черные списки  :Wink: 

Я, к сожалению, помочь ничем не смогу. 
Во-первых, потому, что это майл.ру. Ну, то есть, если бы у Вас был свой почтовый сервер (или корпоративная почта, связанная с Вашим доменом/сайтом), можно было бы поразбираться с вопросом, почему ВАШ IP попадает в черные репутационные списки. И посоветовать какие-нибудь шаги по исправлению ситуации.
Во-вторых, как я понял, не принимает Ваши майловые письма сервер, на котором в качестве инструмента для проверки репутации используется тренд микро (майл.ру точно его не использует, тама касперыч). И он заявляет, что IP присутствует в так называемом Real-time Blackhole списке. Для того, чтобы адрес из этого списка убрать, надо бы отправить запрос на удаление. Только вопрос - кому? Вам? Нет, это не Ваш почтовый сервер... Вам надо только подождать. По-моему, 48 часов на устранение конфликта/удаление адреса из списка... Или обратится в сам майл.ру с вопросем "чёблинзафигня  :Angry:  "

Относительно майл.ру... Просто информация к размышлению.
Например, по данным Reputation Authority статистика адреса 185.5.136.53: из всех отправляемых писем только 64% чистые, 16% - это спам (вот с этим Вы и попали под общую раздачу), 20% - подозрительные (а может, и с этим, раз вложения не пропускаются). Репутация 40 из 100. Нет ничего удивительного в том, что многие уважающие себя ресурсы рубят получение писем с майл.ру на корню,.. да?
Этот же адресок есть ещё в списке SPAMCANNIBAL (причина - либо добавляется некая запись в заголовок письма, либо не настроен rdns). Сам канибал говорит - "un-named IP".
В общем, поанализируйту, подумайте... Адреса-то из списков всё равно уберут. Вот только надолго ли?

----------


## Зинка

Спасибо !
Письмо на "тренд микро"  я послала. 



> из всех отправляемых писем только 64% чистые, 16% - это спам (вот с этим Вы и попали под общую раздачу), 20% - подозрительные (а может, и с этим, раз вложения не пропускаются).


Я не знаю, виноват ли мэйл.ру - или спаммеры пользуются разными почтовиками.
Спам приходит не только с мэйл.ру




> по данным Reputation Authority


Пожалуйста, подскажите, где это !

----------


## Val_Ery

Reputation Authority - http://www.reputationauthority.org/index.php
Есть ещё http://www.senderbase.org/ 

А относительно спаммеров...
Да никто не виноват. Это как макулатура в почтовом ящике: кто-то считает, что их проспекты/визитки/листы-формата-А6 жизненно необходимы жильцам для ознакомления, жильцы считают, что не обязаны быть посредниками между почтовым ящиком и мусорной корзиной, а управляющие компании не виноваты в том, что график работы уборщиц не совпадает с графиками визитов бумагоразносителей  :Smiley: 
В итоге-то всё равно всё благополучно разрешается. Через пару/тройку дней  :Smiley:

----------

